# Making own Kontakt Instrument - Questions



## martin_s (Oct 22, 2012)

Hello,

i wanna produce my own little Kontakt Instrument. 

I want to record 2 Octaves in 2 Dynamic Layers (modwheel/Crossfades) and 2 Mic Positions (Only One Fader for blending, not two for every mic).

Recording won't be the problem, but does anyone can give me some informations about how difficult this will be and maybe 2-3 tutorials ? I did already a small Instrument, but this was only Mapping with velocities, no crossfading or mulitple mic positions.

Thank you very much.

Martin


----------



## MacQ (Oct 22, 2012)

The simplest way to do it is this:

1. Create 4 new groups.
2. Label them: "soft-close", "soft-far", "loud-close", "loud-far" ... or some variant that describes them accurately.
3. Place all relevant samples into those groups.
4. Under the amplifier section for each group, click "Add Modulator", and select "External Sources | MIDI CC".
5. Set the first number on that new modulator to whatever CC you want to use. It defaults to CC1, which is mod-wheel.
6. Set the second number to be whatever you want the instrument to default to when it's first loaded.
7. Click on the little graph icon next to that second number. 
8. Click "Active" on the window that drops down.
9. This is the shape of the mod-wheel fade for the group volume, as controlled by MIDI CC1.
10. Using this knowledge, set up suitable fades for each group to be controlled by MIDI CC1.
11. When finished, click "Edit All Groups" in the Group editor, and then set the "Lag" on your CC1 volume modulator to 100. This will prevent "zipper" volume changes when you use your mod-wheel by lagging the output.

That's the easiest way, and should take you about ... oh, 60 seconds. If you want to script something up so you have front-panel controls, I'm not the one to help you, unfortunately.

~Stu


----------

